
China's tech leaders have a thing for strange stage props - knowsnothing
http://technode.com/2018/02/12/chinese-tech-leaders-sure-do-like-to-touch-balls/
======
cycrutchfield
Oh, it’s not just limited to Chinese businessmen who want to look cool:
[https://static01.nyt.com/images/2017/05/23/world/23orb/23orb...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2017/05/23/world/23orb/23orb-
master768.jpg)

~~~
spicerguy
I knew I'd seen this before. Still, a slightly disappointing lack of cultural
insight in the original article.

------
vfulco
That's how magicians keep the focus away from what is really happening ;-)

